
Don't use a pencil: a key to Brexit's Russian bots - fanf2
https://www.byline.com/column/67/article/1906
======
AnimalMuppet
There was a Star Trek (the original series) episode where some alien entity
was manipulating Federation and Klingon forces to fight each other. In the
middle of this, when the Klingon commander found out, he stopped fighting,
saying "Klingons fight for their _own_ reasons".

If the US wants to elect Trump, they can. If the UK wants to leave the EU,
they can. But they should do it for their _own_ reasons. Knowing who's
manipulating you, and how, can help you make sure that you do it for your own
reasons, _even if you do the thing that someone else is trying to manipulate
you into doing_.

------
lin_lin
Hmm, the whole "use pens" thing was extensively widespread in the Scottish
Independence ref in 2014. Not a surprise it'd resurface on a wider scale two
years later.

------
gumby
This is very interesting data analysis regardless of your politics.

